# Latest Update From Eurotunnel



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Just had an email regarding the Eurotunnel situation, but not sure how far down the pecking order I am in receiving these things :? 

Apologies in advance if this is already common knowledge....

"We are pleased to have increased shuttle frequency from one departure every 2 hours to a minimum of 1 departure every 90 minutes.

Please see below the current revised departure frequency:

One departure every 90 minutes Monday – Friday
Two departures every 90 minutes Saturdays & Sundays

Due to the revised departure frequency, we have limited spaces available in the run up to a very busy Christmas and February half term. To avoid disappointment we would therefore urge you to make your booking as soon as possible in advance of your preferred dates" EUROTUNNEL

In addition it would appear the maintenance work is on schedule and the last section of the North Tunnel should be open mid Feb 2009.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Great, thanks.

Have just booked a crossing out Jan back Feb (befiore half term) no problems at all with availability, but on another thread someone was warning about limited availability for half term.

Ruth


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Hello

There is space on every crossing this weekend - I was spoilt for choice. The downside to a more limited service is the fact that if you turn up early, or late, it is not so easy to get moving again. That's how I see it.

Anyway, I am on the 1950 on Saturday if anyone wants to play out.

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

ruthiebabe said:


> Great, thanks.
> 
> Have just booked a crossing out Jan back Feb (befiore half term) no problems at all with availability, but on another thread someone was warning about limited availability for half term.
> 
> Ruth


*we have limited spaces available in the run up to a very busy Christmas and February half term. To avoid disappointment*

thats what Euro is saying in the above announcement so they must just be getting you to book up now Im glad it is all ok then as we dont know when we are going (not the date yet) I was thinking that we should have to make our minds up soon.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I am coming back on January 10th and had a letter last week to say that it will be about 40 minutes later than scheduled. I book this about the time of the fire.

Pat


----------

